# Boss sd-1 good for metal?



## guitarfan85 (Nov 1, 2013)

How does this pedal hold up when compared to 808 and ts9 in front of a high gain metal amp? Particularly peavey vk100? I hear alot of people saying they are very mid-trebly sounding. Which might be fine for me cuz I don't like mud. But I don't want too tinny of a sound either

Are they as screechy sounding as the metal zone? I want to use this in conjunction with my high gain boost setting on the amp. So I'm looking to boost my boost but keep my tone and note clarity. 

What do you guys think? 

Or what is the best od pedal for under 100 bucks?


----------



## cardinal (Nov 1, 2013)

Works great into a Marshall-type amp. I've used one into my Triple Rec and it made the Recto sound somewhat Marshall-ish, too. Something about the SD-1 midrange. I typically use it with my JCM 800. Lots of clarity and bite. 

The stock pedal will cut a lot of bass. Supposedly it can be modded to "fix" that if you want. I don't think it sounds "thin," but it depends on your reference, I guess. 

For $30 used, hard to go wrong.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 1, 2013)

SD1 in front of a Marshall was the 80's high gain sound. I used one in front of my VK combo for awhile and it sounded great for the $300 total for the amp+pedal. IMO it works better without the "boost" from the amp though, the amp boost kind of sucks. Just use the regular gain channel with the gain around half, then put the DS1 on in front with the level at 3/4 and drive at 1/4 as a good starting point.

It sounds nothing like the Metal Zone, which happens to also be a decent pedal if you set it up correctly.


----------



## BeyondDan (Nov 2, 2013)

Works great! It cut the bass a little too much for my taste but it really does the job for about 40$ brand new!! I would suggest you the Digitech Bad Monkey though...about 60$ and you have low and high knob to shape your tone...hard to beat...I tried a lot of other tubescreamer like (od808, ts-9, OCD, etc...) but i always came back to my good ol' Bad Monkey!!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 2, 2013)

I love this forum 

All these great quick responses of experience in a matter of hours!


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 2, 2013)

I love it as a boost, it does cut the bass a lot though


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> I love it as a boost, it does cut the bass a lot though



Oh does it really? Because my amp isn't too bassy as it is..


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 2, 2013)

Personally i like my OD808s now over my SD-1s, but when i only have my SD-1s i prefer them to a TS9 as they don't have the mid hump a TS9 has that my OD808s don't. My Keeley modded one is one that beefs up any marshall like no other, however for my Mesa i prefer my OD808s.

SD-1s are the best cheap ODs out there. End of. In my opinion.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 2, 2013)

I personally prefer the sound of my SD-1 over Tubescreamers. They add a level of grind that TS pedals can't touch (In my opinion, anyway). I'd say get it, you won't be the least bit disappointed


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 3, 2013)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I personally prefer the sound of my SD-1 over Tubescreamers. They add a level of grind that TS pedals can't touch (In my opinion, anyway). I'd say get it, you won't be the least bit disappointed



Well, after doing some more research, I actually pulled the trigger and got a DigiTech bad monkey! So I'll see how I like it. If im not happy with it i wll try sd1 second.


----------



## Shask (Nov 3, 2013)

That is all I had for years. Now that I have "fancier" pedals like the OD808 I kind of miss those old ugly yellow pedals! 

I love the sound of them, and what has been said is true. They definitely have a crunchier upper mid/treble sound that makes amps sound more aggressive. OD808's dont have that same kind of aggression.

I actually like the MXR OD pedals because they remind me of the SD-1. I think they must be based on that design because I can hear it in there...


----------



## wakjob (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, the SD-1 and OD808 are the exact same circuit with different cap/resistor values.

You can make one sound like the other with a few component value changes. 

Both good pedals, but I'd take an old Rat over both.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 5, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Yeah, the SD-1 and OD808 are the exact same circuit with different cap/resistor values.
> 
> You can make one sound like the other with a few component value changes.
> 
> Both good pedals, but I'd take an old Rat over both.



One major difference between the TS and SD-1, though...the SD-1 has asymmetrical clipping. The idea is that it gets a more tube-like quality to the overdrive this way. Otherwise, yes, the SD-1 is a tweaked Tube Screamer circuit.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 5, 2013)

Grab one of em dude, you wont be disappointed! Its not like you're shelling out over 100 clams for it either if you get an SD-1. I've Tried a few others, OD808, TS, Wylde OD and my favorite go to is still the SD-1. And i've had it for at least 9 years, its been dropped, kicked, dropkicked, stepped on (duh lol) thrown around and LITERALLY ran over (purely accidental, could've KILLED my best bud haha) and it still keeps tickin. And it barely has any scratches at all. They are tough and to my ears sound just as good, if not better and more natural than the high dollar brothers it has. I say go for the SD-1


----------



## jrobertson (Nov 5, 2013)

Stock tube screamers, and the SD-1 cut the bass which is absolutely awesome if you are trying to tighten up your amp... especially at high volumes and high gain.

Depending on how you plan to use the pedal is how much they differ...

If used as a boost there is hardly a difference in a a/b comparison at high volumes on most amps.
However; there is a very noticable difference if you are using it to drive a clean channel or a moderately distorted channel on an amp.

The best part about the SD-1 is the price and if you look up a simple monte allums mod that requires an amatuer level soldering skill, it turns into an amazing pedal very quickly.

I've had more compliments on my tone using a modded SD-1 to drive a clean channel than anything else I have ever used in my rig.


----------



## CTID (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually used to use an SD-1 to boost my valveking, and it worked pretty great. I only ever sold it because I was tired of tapdancing every time I changed amp channels. But I was extremely happy with the tone I got from it.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 5, 2013)

CTID said:


> I actually used to use an SD-1 to boost my valveking, and it worked pretty great. I only ever sold it because I was tired of tapdancing every time I changed amp channels. But I was extremely happy with the tone I got from it.



Don't you have to tap dance with any amp?


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 5, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Grab one of em dude, you wont be disappointed! Its not like you're shelling out over 100 clams for it either if you get an SD-1. I've Tried a few others, OD808, TS, Wylde OD and my favorite go to is still the SD-1. And i've had it for at least 9 years, its been dropped, kicked, dropkicked, stepped on (duh lol) thrown around and LITERALLY ran over (purely accidental, could've KILLED my best bud haha) and it still keeps tickin. And it barely has any scratches at all. They are tough and to my ears sound just as good, if not better and more natural than the high dollar brothers it has. I say go for the SD-1



I ordered a bad monkey so I'll see how I like that. Since I never had my own house with a big amp and since I never used an overdrive pedal before, I won't know how good it is as I have nothing in my experience to compare it to.

But I will know if I can dial in a tone I like or not, then I can go from there


----------



## CTID (Nov 6, 2013)

guitarfan85 said:


> Don't you have to tap dance with any amp?



I have a Pod HD500 now, so no.

I went from having to turn my overdrive off, turn my noise gate off, hit the channel button on my footswitch, and change pickups every time I went clean, and the opposite for going to distortion to hitting one button and changing pickups.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 6, 2013)

guitarfan85 said:


> I ordered a bad monkey so I'll see how I like that. Since I never had my own house with a big amp and since I never used an overdrive pedal before, I won't know how good it is as I have nothing in my experience to compare it to.
> 
> But I will know if I can dial in a tone I like or not, then I can go from there


Congrats dude, i've never actually used a bad monkey before but i've read where the majority that uses it praise it very well so you should be good to go


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 6, 2013)

CTID said:


> I have a Pod HD500 now, so no.
> 
> I went from having to turn my overdrive off, turn my noise gate off, hit the channel button on my footswitch, and change pickups every time I went clean, and the opposite for going to distortion to hitting one button and changing pickups.



Yeah pods are good for the bedroom... But I hear suck live as most modeling gear fail to produce the same tones with high volume as you got in your bedroom at low volume


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 6, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Otherwise, yes, the SD-1 is a tweaked Tube Screamer circuit.



The SD-1 is an OD-1 with a tone control. The OD-1 came before the TS. So actually, the TS is a tweaked OD-1 with a tone control and different type of clipping.

Give Boss credit where credit is due! Ha.


----------



## CTID (Nov 7, 2013)

guitarfan85 said:


> Yeah pods are good for the bedroom... But I hear suck live as most modeling gear fail to produce the same tones with high volume as you got in your bedroom at low volume



Tell that to all the bands that use HD500s, HD Pros, and Axe Fx live.


----------

